# Coolant Leak-Passenger Side



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

I've had this issue for several month. it is intermittent. Sometimes it doesn't leak, sometimes when I get in the car, I notice good amount of fluid on the floor.

It's like it vomits sometimes instead of dropping fluid constantly. 

I noticed there are coolants on passenger side control arm. there is also traces of fluid on the pulley for serpentine belt. 

Lifting the car high didn't help. I couldn't see the source. 

Someone said, there is only water pump in that area so it's gotta be water pump.

This experienced old mechanic said he never seen water pump leaking unless it's broken. (it doesn't overheat) he doubts it's water pump (could just say replace it and charge $$$)

So I need to dig inside quite a bit to find the source. How much do I have to take it apart?

Should I have water pump or thermostat ready so I don't have to put it back and do it again after getting parts? 

Does it really help if I take the front bumper out? (I was going to fix some crack anyways)

AUDI TT 225 1.8t


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

that kind of leak on the passenger side will always be the water pump. it's really hard to see the crevices not unless you have that camera with the flexible hose. that kind of leak should be repaired asap. i've had the issue with that before up to the point that every time i check the reservoir, it's all empty. just always bring an extra gallon of distilled water just in case. also look into the hose part coming from your radiator to the engine. that's pretty much where leak will come from.




masterh said:


> I've had this issue for several month. it is intermittent. Sometimes it doesn't leak, sometimes when I get in the car, I notice good amount of fluid on the floor.
> 
> It's like it vomits sometimes instead of dropping fluid constantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## grande78 (Oct 3, 2008)

hi check this part .
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/ES307175/


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/01-06-Audi-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item338472cb75&vxp=mtr

maybe I should buy this kit and start taking apart....looks like a good quality...lots of sales.


----------



## mike_rmc (May 11, 2002)

Did you find the source of the leak? 

My 1.8T Beetle also had coolant dripping off the serpentine belt - pulled out the water pump to find it still turned smooth and tight and was fairly clean. (<50k mi on it) The O-ring however was a bit hard and full of crud, so I cleaned it up an replaced the O-ring. Still leaks - what else can I check?


----------



## dontcrossme (Jul 19, 2005)

grande78 said:


> hi check this part .
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/ES307175/


Mine was leaking here too. Was all over the belt and such when leaking. hard to spot hairline crack but could smell it.

Its off the coolant ball toward front of car just above the motor mount.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

grande78 said:


> hi check this part .
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Engine/Cooling/ES307175/


Here's a billet aluminum version of that part.

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1875


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

So I am fixing water pump and timing belt tomorrow.

This guy quoted me $200 for labor (he works at the shop and is going to use the tools there. so he will keep all the cash)

He said it doesn't include replacing camshaft and crankshaft seals. he said don't bother them unless there is a problem.

Is this a maintenance part like timing belt? should I ask him to replace by giving extra money?


----------



## 1.8T_Rbb1485 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just found a nice new leak over the weekend, in this same area you guys are discussing. Unfortunately, I did my timing belt / water pump just a couple months ago....

First I will check the split coolant fitting ....but I am going to assume the worst and say its the water pump S.M.H.


----------



## Dobro87 (Jul 28, 2007)

Are you sure it's not bubbling out of the overflow on the coolant resovior? Any overheating issues?


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

I fixed the leak. It was from the water pump. the water pump seal was fllat (stupid $1 rubber ring :banghead

That fitting is on the top. So it's pretty easy to see it if it's leaking. Same for the water pump reservoir.

Just get UV Dye and borrow UV light from the autozone. it would be a lot easier to see the leak. 

Also take out the passenger wheel cover to directly see the water pump area.


----------

